# μπουντούζι = grommet



## nickel (Dec 9, 2010)

Να μαθαίνουμε και καμιά καινούργια λέξη από άλλα μέρη.

Είναι, λέει, τα δαχτυλίδια, τα καψούλια, σαν της φωτογραφίας. Έχουμε προέλευση;


----------



## daeman (Dec 9, 2010)

Προέλευση όχι, επιβεβαίωση από τεχνίτη, ναι. 
Σύμπτωση: προχτές το πρωτοάκουσα από έναν φίλο επιγραφοποιό που "μπουντουζάριζε" ένα πανό και τον ρώτησα, αλλά τζίφος. Προφανώς, ο άνθρωπος ξέρει να τα χειριστεί πρακτικά, όχι ετυμολογικά.


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2010)

Γερμανομαθείς: Άμα λένε ντρουκς, υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι κάτι από το γερμανικό Druck;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 9, 2010)

Φυσικά. Το γράφει και η Λεξιλογία.


----------



## daeman (Dec 9, 2010)

Πιθανότατα.

Εδιτ: Δόχτορα, σόρι, αλλά στο δεύτερο ημίωρο πόσταρα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2010)

Ωραία, ήρθε κι έδεσε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 9, 2010)

daeman said:


> Εδιτ: Δόχτορα, σόρι, αλλά στο δεύτερο ημίωρο πόσταρα.



Για ξαναδές, τι ώρα πόσταρες; Μήπως είσαι από εκείνους που άρχισαν τον 21ο αιώνα το 2000;


----------



## daeman (Dec 9, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Για ξαναδές, τι ώρα πόσταρες; Μήπως είσαι από εκείνους που άρχισαν τον 21ο αιώνα το 2000;


 
Πάλι τα ίδια θα λέμε;
Να το συμφωνήσουμε, ανεξαρτήτως προτίμησης. Πρακτικά βολεύει αυτό: από 3:00 έως 3:29 εσύ, από 3:30 έως 3:59 εγώ. Δέχομαι κι άλλη πρόταση ωστόσο, αρκεί να συνοδεύεται από το κατάλληλο τίμημα. :-\


----------



## UsualSuspect (Dec 9, 2010)

δείτε και το παρόμοιο πορτούζι

http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=5308


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2010)

The plot thickens. (Όπως και η αυτοαναφορικότητα.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 9, 2010)

Ας προσθέσουμε, να βρίσκονται, και μερικές μεταφράσεις του *grommet* από τα λεξικά (Ματζέντα):

*grommet* _ουσ._ κρικέλι, καψούλι, δακτύλιος (ενίσχυσης οπής) _ναυτ._ στρόφιο, τροπωτήρας, στρόπος


----------



## sarant (Dec 9, 2010)

Εγώ πάντως κοίταξα να δω μήπως ήρθε δεύτερη φορά η πρωταπριλιά φέτος, μήπως δηλαδή το αρχικό ποστ ήταν κατασκευασμένο για να μας κάνει πλάκα. Παναπεί, δεν ήξερα τη λέξη και δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ από πού βγαίνει (γερμανική; )

Ο Οδυσσέας, που έχει κύριο λήμμα το grummet (εκεί παραπέμπει το grommet), δεν δίνει τίποτα εξωτικό, κάτι δακτυλίους, ροδέλες και παραβλήματα.


----------



## Porkcastle (Dec 9, 2010)

nickel said:


> Γερμανομαθείς: Άμα λένε ντρουκς, υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι κάτι από το γερμανικό Druck;



Yup: Druckknopf (εικόνες εδώ)


----------

